# please help



## mayfair (Dec 6, 2007)

my rat has just had 2 babbies in the last 48hrs is this a normal amount ?
or can she still have more to come 

my male was sprayed 6 weeks ago any ideas how this has happend

and before he was sprayed they were in separate tanks


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm thinking you put them back together too soon after the surgery but that is just a guess since you have not listed exact dates of surgery or housing them together

I highly doubt this is immaculate ratty conception... if she had babies on the 23rd or 24th, then whatever male she was around on or around June 1st to June 3rd got her pregnant.

so check your receipt or call your vet for the exact date of the surgery & try to recall how soon after surgery you placed him with her.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Because he was fixed, perhaps he had a low sperm count so not as many babies. Is mom in distress at all? If so go to the vets ASAP she might have babies stuck. If she seems normal, it's probably just 2 babies.


----------

